# SAT II (Biology E OR Biology M OR BOTH)



## Blue Berry (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me that which biology exam do I need to take? Biology E & M are two different exams & I cannot write both on the same day.
So, do I need to write both biology E & M OR any of them would be fine to get admission in medical school?
I know I also need to write chemistry & physics but do I need to write English SAT II?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, English is not accepted. I chose Biology E and I think most people do that because they get higher scores for E than for M. But it all comes down to which topic you're more comfortable with: ecology or molecular biology. You can choose any. Both are acceptable. You just need a minimum of 550 which is easy to get even with little preparation.


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

I did Biology M. Biology E can have a lot of graph-interpretation questions and if you're running short of time, it's best to steer clear of such questions. Still, you should look over both sections quickly on the test day and see which one seems easier.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I based my decision on the practice tests I did at home. How did your test go?


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ghani1992 said:


> I based my decision on the practice tests I did at home. How did your test go?


I had 800, Alhamdulillah. My friends who'd given the test a few months back advised me to do Biology E too but I had one look at the section and decided to change it to Biology M.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow you're brilliant


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

veiledfantasy said:


> I did Biology M. Biology E can have a lot of graph-interpretation questions and if you're running short of time, it's best to steer clear of such questions. Still, you should look over both sections quickly on the test day and see which one seems easier.





I agree. I found M easier.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

I did M too, found it much easier...although i must say, im more of a biochem junkie then pure biology 

p.s...those are FANTASTIC scores.... genius!


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you. =)


----------

